# 84 month car note for GM vehicles



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Did anyone see that advertisement where it says they will give you 84 months at 0% I think it was? A $20,000 car would be $238/month.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Does it come with a ventilator? 
:biggrin: 😷😁


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Add 19,000$ extra
Elon already delivered his ventilators.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

84 months?
Sounds like an Army recruiter thought this up.
Your a lifer...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Only borrowers with stellar credit and stable income can qualify for 0% borrowing, so that disqualifies all Uber & Lyft drivers. :winking:


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Only borrowers with stellar credit and stable income can qualify for 0% borrowing, so that disqualifies all Uber & Lyft drivers. :winking:


For now. Once they see that $600 unemployment check - lookout world!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh my gawd, I immediately thought of investing in a new car and upgrading to a different class of ubering. This is a damned sickness.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This CV will pass. That's a great deal. But how much down. I'm guessing 25%.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

84 months? no ..no no no no no ...NO don't do it


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

84 months is about 4 years longer than i expect a new car to last using it for uber full time,

just sayin...


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

There are 144 month loans as well 
https://jalopnik.com/this-insane-loan-term-on-a-used-porsche-shows-that-even-1825278525


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> 84 months? no ..no no no no no ...NO don't do it


At 84 months, is this a car note or child support payments


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> At 84 months, is this a car note or child support payments


lol ..yeah more like child support


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

My take as being in that business. cars are not selling at all.
if you have great credit. money in the bank. they may give you 6 months deferred payments..say 90 months ..its a great deal for people with great jobs who needs a car. as zero % . you can pay off in 48 months or less. if you are a cash buyer. why not float this...
this deal is only for select few..
also support your local business's in you area. as we return to normal . they will need it. we will never be back to normal, i think


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

At zero percent it's not like having a longer terms costs you any extra interest charges.

We are only a couple weeks in there'll be crazy deals in a couple of months.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> so that disqualifies all Uber & Lyft drivers


all? Did you miss the credit score thread? More like 'some' wouldn't qualify.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

trust me on this 1 month from now it will be even better...car companys are in big trouble


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Some years ago I got 0% from Toyota. Be sure to research online what the lowest price paid for the car you want is. You can usually print it out and demand that price. And don’t go for any addons when they are closing the deal, always inflated junk.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They got rid of one car I was really interested in the Cruze. The diesel Cruze looked like an awesome car to me. I just don't know if the quality is there though.

I would probably go with Chevy Colorado even though it doesn't make too much sense for ride share.


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)

how many miles do you drive a year
50000 miles a year x 7 year = 350,000 miles that is a lot of a milage


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Honda is offering a 24 month Civic lease for $84. Overage is .25 cents a mile though


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)

350,000 miles x .025 per miles =8 million 750 thousand dollARS


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Only borrowers with stellar credit and stable income can qualify for 0% borrowing, so that disqualifies all Uber & Lyft drivers. :winking:


Who on earth wants to buy a GM anyway?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

runneo said:


> 350,000 miles x .025 per miles =8 million 750 thousand dollARS
> 
> View attachment 438875


your math is off a bit. .025 x 350000 = $8750. But that's wrong too because 25 cents = $0.25 not $0.025

My question is how do you get over 350000 miles in two years

so, let's assume that you drive 100000 miles a year over what the lease allows at 25 cents a mile
that's $25000 overage per year.

It you don't have to pay the overage if you intend to buy the car at the end-of the 2 yr lease. With a payment of just $84 a month I'll assume the residual is probably going to be the same as a new car... let's assume $20000. So all you ha e to do is save $20000over the two years and you will ha e enough to own the car

$20000/24=$833

so for less that $250 a week you can pay the lease payment and buy the car at the end of the 24 months.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

runneo said:


> 350,000 miles x .025 per miles =8 million 750 thousand dollARS
> 
> View attachment 438875


Pretty sure this can't be right cause I never even reached $1 million.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> 84 months? no ..no no no no no ...NO don't do it


So true its a scam GM is trying to rip people off and make big profit from reselling the repo cars for full price


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

84 months is nothing new. Having the lowest payment by stretching out the term gives you flexibility to pay higher payments when you can while "affording" a higher priced vehicle. And on the other end, stretching the term also highly increases your chances of being upside down if you're not applying principal payments throughout the loan, especially if you do 0 down. 

If you want to stay in the "break even" cycle, a traditional 5yr loan with 10-20% down off the vehicle price still rules. 

This applies to Gm and any other brand. Would not do 84month gm though.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Not a bad deal, you'll have 40 miles on the vehicle by then, unless you're DEAD-set on ubering in it....



The queen &#128120; said:


> Who on earth wants to buy a GM anyway?


I'll take a










over a










ANY DAY.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> Not a bad deal, you'll have 40 miles on the vehicle by then, unless you're DEAD-set on ubering in it....
> 
> 
> I'll take a
> ...


Corvette is like a fake Ferrari.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> all? Did you miss the credit score thread? More like 'some' wouldn't qualify.


I think what he meant to say is that anyone with stellar credit and a stable income wouldn't touch an 84 month loan with a ten foot pole. Unless they want spend more time underwater than a dolphin.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Did anyone see that advertisement where it says they will give you 84 months at 0% I think it was? A $20,000 car would be $238/month.


With a 3 year warranty . . . .

G.M. car wont LAST 84 MONTHS !



Bubsie said:


> At zero percent it's not like having a longer terms costs you any extra interest charges.
> 
> We are only a couple weeks in there'll be crazy deals in a couple of months.


BUY 1
GET 1 FREE !


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Did anyone see that advertisement where it says they will give you 84 months at 0% I think it was? A $20,000 car would be $238/month.


Yeah....Eighty Four months? When I saw that, and after I did the math and timeline, I said whoa! That's a long time to be on the hook. But, it will work for some.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 84 month loan with a ten foot pole


that would depend on if the interest were zero, no? A variable that wasn't mention, aye?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> that would depend on if the interest were zero, no? A variable that wasn't mention, aye?


It's not the interest that makes it a bad deal, it's because it slows the payment of the principle to the point where the buyer is "underwater" on the loan for years.

Example: You buy a $30,000 car with a no interest 84 month loan. Three years later, the car is worth $20,000, but you still owe $25,000 on the loan.

Your car gets stolen or totaled and the insurance pays you the value of the car minus your deductible (lets make it $1,000) for a total of $19,000.

You now have no car, and GM has you by the b***s to the tune of $6,000 dollars.










https://www.thesimpledollar.com/loans/auto/five-reasons-84-month-car-loans-are-a-mistake/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Your car gets stolen or totaled


yeah, and what percent does that occur? 84 mos is legit product and it is used for whatever reason a consumer selects at the time.

btw, it's all about cash flow and if you will keep that car the full term. I like the term because I typically pay of auto loans early anyway.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and what percent does that occur


High enough of a percent that GM will force you to keep full coverage just so they don't get burned for the full amount.


SHalester said:


> 84 mos is legit product


Who said it wasn't? I'm saying it's a dumb thing to do.


SHalester said:


> it's all about cash flow


Yeah, the cash will be flowing to the dealership after they four-square you into a rip-off price. Not that you're savvy enough to know what that is.

Now put down the bottle and give the phone back to your dad.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Now put down the bottle and give the phone back to your dad.


older than you, pal. So, legit. You take that to be legal? No, legit as in a legit choice. And one that is very very popular. It is cash flow and that is king for a lot of people; even if you don't agree, which is ok. Life would be boring if all agreed. 
Dumb? Dumb is using a loan product from the dealer or manufacturer. THAT is dumb. If you go looking for a car and don't have financing in advance, you are a fool. You and is a possible you; not you you. Clear?

So, chill on your child insult and go walk down WC main street and see if any of the white, entitled, pretending to be rich are out and about.

tata young man


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> If you go looking for a car and don't have financing in advance, you are a fool. You and is a possible you; not you you. Clear?











Not really following you on that one. But I think you and I have more common ground on this than meets the eye. But I don't want to provoke you, so agree to disagree.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Fee. Insurance. Registration. 

The one year registration on a brand new car in AZ is enough to cover the insurance and registration of my old car for one and half year.


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's not the interest that makes it a bad deal, it's because it slows the payment of the principle to the point where the buyer is "underwater" on the loan for years.
> 
> Example: You buy a $30,000 car with a no interest 84 month loan. Three years later, the car is worth $20,000, but you still owe $25,000 on the loan.
> 
> Your car gets stolen or totaled and the insurance pays you the value of the car minus your deductible (lets make it $1,000) for a total of $19,000.


Your math did not look correct.

$30,000/84 = $357 monthly payment.
$357+36 (3 years) = $12,852
$30,0000 - $12,852 - $17,148

If someone wants to give me free money, I will take it. You can always pay a little extra to payoff the note long before 84 months. I am looking at the new Tahoe in 2021.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TahoeAl said:


> Your math did not look correct.
> 
> $30,000/84 = $357 monthly payment.
> $357+36 (3 years) = $12,852
> ...


Sounds great. Knock yourself out.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Corvette is like a fake Ferrari.


Except you can actually drive the Corvette.

Ferrari are pure shit cars.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Iann said:


> Except you can actually drive the Corvette.
> 
> Ferrari are pure shit cars.


I don't think so. Nice try . Ferrari is number 1. I prefer to drive a porches than a corvette. Glad my husband drive e a panamera gts. All black.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't think so. Nice try . Ferrari is number 1. I prefer to drive a porches than a corvette. Glad my husband drive e a panamera gts. All black.


I would take the Porche over the crap Ferrari anyday. 
First would be the Vette and I'm a VW/Porche guy. 
I have driven quite a few supercars in my day as a Defensive tactical driving instructor and a Evasive tactical driving instructor in Dubai teaching law enforcement driving skills.

I do admit a Ferrari is fun to drive when they're working.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Iann said:


> I would take the Porche over the crap Ferrari anyday.
> First would be the Vette and I'm a VW/Porche guy.
> I have driven quite a few supercars in my day as a Defensive tactical driving instructor and a Evasive tactical driving instructor in Dubai teaching law enforcement driving skills.
> 
> I do admit a Ferrari is fun to drive when they're working.


My uncle was a mechanic for Ferrari for 37 years. I drove one when I was 16 with him. I still think Ferrari is one of the best cars ever made. Also Ferrari won formula one so many times. Did not see any corvette over there. &#128514;


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Did anyone see that advertisement where it says they will give you 84 months at 0% I think it was? A $20,000 car would be $238/month.


You need an 800 for a FICO score.



runneo said:


> 350,000 miles x .025 per miles =8 million 750 thousand dollARS
> 
> View attachment 438875


$87,500 but you will be allowed 26,000 miles in two years which would bring that to $81,000.

You can opt to buy after lease and not pay the excess mileage fees.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I like driving porches myself. Especially porches like this...










However when I'm not out enjoying a great porch, I like to go for a drive in a Porsche 911!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't think so. Nice try . Ferrari is number 1.


Italian woman detected.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Italian woman detected.
> 
> View attachment 447353


Smart men do not argue with Italian women because they know we right.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm not a fan of loans, but an 84 month loan at 0% interest is a sweet payment plan. As for those saying you'll wear the car out before you pay it off... well, you shouldn't be buying a new car for this gig anyway. But for anyone who buys a new car and has a consistent but small income, and little savings, it seems like a really good deal.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Smart men do not argue with Italian women because they know we right.


Yes, Dear.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yes, Dear.


Bravo. Buonanotte. &#128536;


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I like driving porches myself. Especially porches like this...
> 
> View attachment 447294
> 
> ...


I like the way you roll. Not enough income, so I had to buy a chevy


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TahoeAl said:


> I like the way you roll. Not enough income, so I had to buy a chevy
> View attachment 447379


Very nice. What do you think of the new C8? I'm a purest, I think the Corvette needs the engine up front!

The 911 is a bucket list car for my wife... She's been talking about a 911 Cabriolet for a long time but she decided she can wait a little longer now that she put a deposit down for a 1st edition Mustang Mach-E that was supposedly going to be out in November this year... now we don't know.

I am a off-road guy myself ... I spend a very unhealthy amount of money on my Ford Raptor


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Corvette is like a fake Ferrari.


Fake as in doesn't break down as often, performs the same, costs tens of thousands less? I won't mention that time that even Ford beat Ferrari resoundingly.... https://www.biography.com/news/ford-v-ferrari-true-story



TahoeAl said:


> I like the way you roll. Not enough income, so I had to buy a chevy
> View attachment 447379


Beautiful color. Has it been run through any photoshopping?


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Beautiful color. Has it been run through any photoshopping?


 The color is "BlackRose metallic". I delete the licence tag.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Very nice. What do you think of the new C8? I'm a purest, I think the Corvette needs the engine up front!
> 
> The 911 is a bucket list car for my wife... She's been talking about a 911 Cabriolet for a long time but she decided she can wait a little longer now that she put a deposit down for a 1st edition Mustang Mach-E that was supposedly going to be out in November this year... now we don't know.
> 
> I am a off-road guy myself ... I spend a very unhealthy amount of money on my Ford Raptor :smiles:


C8 --I love it. Always wanted a nice car with the engine in the back. But I will have to wait for C8 - Z06. Mach-E? not the 350GT?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TahoeAl said:


> The color is "BlackRose metallic". I delete the licence tag.
> 
> 
> C8 --I love it. Always wanted a nice car with the engine in the back. But I will have to wait for C8 - Z06. Mach-E? not the 350GT?


I found it quite revealing that the new mid engine vette is already the fastest 0-60 production Corvette. I can't wait to see a ZR1 version of this new setup.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TahoeAl said:


> The color is "BlackRose metallic". I delete the licence tag.
> 
> 
> C8 --I love it. Always wanted a nice car with the engine in the back. But I will have to wait for C8 - Z06. Mach-E? not the 350GT?


I asked the same thing when my wife said she wanted the Mach-E. We were at the LA Auto show last November when she saw the Grabber Blue Mach-E and said "This is what I want!" She has always liked the Tesla and often asked about getting a Model S or X but scoffed at the price. So we put the deposit down for a 1st Edition model.

I did show her a 2019 Bullit Mustang with a massive discount from Santa Monica Ford the other day but she is holding firm. Pretty much the only thing that will stop her is if Ford dealers play games with those buying the new Mach-E. She won't play around with the ADP crap and will just take her deposit back (its fully refundable at any time) and wait...

Back to the C8, it's nice and growing on me. Its hard to drop 67 years of tradition though! I do like the Corvette though and we even rented a 2014 convertible once for a road trip to the Grand Canyon with her sister and her husband who have a nice 2000 convertible.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I asked the same thing when my wife said she wanted the Mach-E. We were at the LA Auto show last November when she saw the Grabber Blue Mach-E and said "This is what I want!" She has always liked the Tesla and often asked about getting a Model S or X but scoffed at the price. So we put the deposit down for a 1st Edition model.
> 
> I did show her a 2019 Bullit Mustang with a massive discount from Santa Monica Ford the other day but she is holding firm. Pretty much the only thing that will stop her is if Ford dealers play games with those buying the new Mach-E. She won't play around with the ADP crap and will just take her deposit back (its fully refundable at any time) and wait...
> 
> Back to the C8, it's nice and growing on me. Its hard to drop 67 years of tradition though! I do like the Corvette though and we even rented a 2014 convertible once for a road trip to the Grand Canyon with her sister and her husband who have a nice 2000 convertible.


The fit and finish of a new model can be a little scary. https://www.motor1.com/news/409399/2020-chevy-corvette-quality-issues/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yes, Dear.


Run for your life&#127939;‍♂&#128168;. All the women on UP will be after you for this response.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

runneo said:


> 350,000 miles x .025 per miles =8 million 750 thousand dollARS
> 
> View attachment 438875


I'm thinking you are not a math wizzard.
Its 87.500 dollars


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> I'm thinking you are not a math wizzard.
> Its 87.500 dollars


More like 8750


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> More like 8750


lol wrong.!!! its 0.25 not 0.025 25 cents per mile
unless he meant to say 1/4 penny per mile ,but its more likely 25 cents per mile


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> lol wrong.!!! its 0.25 not 0.025


Fair enough, but what you quoted shows .025 so thats what I ran with


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

the comma makes the difference:wink:


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> High enough of a percent that GM will force you to keep full coverage just so they don't get burned for the full amount.
> 
> Who said it wasn't? I'm saying it's a dumb thing to do.
> 
> ...


I concur: I was in the 'business' and managing a Saturn dealership (front end- sales manager and Finance Manager) when 0% for 72 months were introduced on our models (just after 9/11. PRU increases 20%.

84 months at 0%, I think, is primarily being offered on the trucks ... big difference between a 7 year old Silverado or F150 and a 7 year old Sonic or Focus! If I was in the market for a truck, I would consider- no downside if you budget and save the amount which would be allocated towards interest.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UStaxman said:


> I was in the 'business' and managing a Saturn dealership


I did a (very) brief stint as a sales rep for Volkswagen when I first got out of high school, so I'm familiar with most of the old-school "tricks of the trade"

I bought my last car from the used lot of a local Acura dealer. It was selling for close to wholesale blue, most likely because it was a stick-shift and it was sitting "cold" on the lot. Before we discussed financing I got the sales rep and the manager to commit to a price. $12,000 or so.

Then he pulled out his pad and tried to run a four-square on me, putting $12,000 in the price box. I proceeded to put $12,000 in the down payment box and a big red "X" in the interest and payment boxes.

"No need for that, I'm paying cash."

He got a look on his face like a kid that got his Halloween candy taken from him.










Manager tried to back-pedal, but it was too late. The car wasn't selling, so he had no choice. He could make a tiny bit of money from me today, or he could give a tiny bit of money to some other dealer tomorrow.

"Oh, thanks for offering. But I won't be needing the extended warranty."

Still have that car to this day.


----------

